# The Donut Shrine By: The Donut Queen



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Well i am making this site so that when ever i feel like eating  a donut i can read the information. Also it is a diary of my donutless days.

Here is my first piece of info.

It is pretty bad!

* Nutrtional contents of the one and only JAM BUSTER*

Serving Size: 1 donut
Calories: 210
Calories from Fat: 70
Protein: 3g
Total Carbohydrates: 32g
 Sugars: 14g
Vitamin A: 0
Vitamin B: 0
Total Fat: 8g
Saturated Fat: 1.5g
 Cholesterol: 0mg
Total Dietary Fiber: Less than 1 g
Iron: 4
Calcium: 0
Sodium: 280mg

Ingredients:enriched flour (bleached wheat flour, malted barley flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), water, corn syrup, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, sugar, dextrose, wheat flour, contains 2 % or less of the following: yeast, fructose, salt, whey, apple juice concentrate, soy flour, mono- & diglycerides, sodium acid pyrophosphate, baking soda, sodium stearoyl lactylate, soy lecithin, citric acid, nonfat milk, pectin, artificial color (includes: red 40, blue 2, annatto), cellulose gum, guar gum, sodium benzoate & potassium sorbate (preservatives), turmeric, sodium caseinate, locust bean gum, natural & artificial flavors, gum arabic, xanthan gum, carrageenan.  

If anyone can pronounce all of these ingrediants they deserve to have one. Squrit.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 24, 2002)

Donuts are my weekness. 
I use to eat like 5 or 6 of them on some cheat days.
They are so damn tasty.
I haven't had one in months.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

See J'Bo, if you just eat the donut holes you skip the cholestorol and get all the protein


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 24, 2002)

Here some more info on donuts if ya wanna take a look.

Just scroll down and look at the different types of donuts and their nutritional breakdowns.
They are all really crappy. 
http://www.dunkindonuts.com/nutrition/nutrition.jsp?prodType=Donuts


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Here is a great link courtesy of Ear Wax.

http://agora.rdrop.com/users/allent/html/do_songs.html

Make sure you check out the chant one.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Here is a great link courtesy of Ear Wax.
> 
> http://agora.rdrop.com/users/allent/html/do_songs.html
> ...




The chant almonst had me going to the donut shop! JBo do NOT listen to that in a weak moment!! LMAO


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Dear Donut Diary:

Today was my second consecutive day without you. I miss you like i have never missed another jam filled donut before. Your outter crust so tender and white, your insides so creamy and sweet. Oh how i long for a taste of your blueberry goodness. I know that we can no longer be together though. Although you taste so light and fluffy, you are too much sugar for my butt to handle. Maybe one day we may meet again, but until then i bid you farewell.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

Worship the donut... for it is ever watchful...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm guessing a Jambuster is a traditional jelly donut?  damn I better go eat


----------



## Freeman (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm so glad I'm not a donut freak.  They usually make my tummy hurt.  PB is my kryptonite!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Well today has ended and i am donut free, 
how long til i do not crave thee. 
The jam busters and the chocolate dips,
They will no longer be touching my lips.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 25, 2002)

Am I the only freak that is getting turned on by these donut prayers?  

Keep it up J'Bo


----------



## EarWax (Jul 25, 2002)

Donut, donut round not square,
Please hang a sign that says beware,
Someone made you glazed and fair,
Cause in the center, I found a hair.... 
*barf*


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

DAMMIT J'BO!!! Now ya got me thinking about Timmy's donuts!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

chocolate glazed is my favourite...although, the cruellers are really good, even the honey dipped is good...damn! lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

I like Krispy Kreme donuts.  Those are yummy!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

I am with W8lifter, chocolate glazed! AND toasted coconut crumb  YUM!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> toasted coconut crumb  YUM!



Now you`re starting to talk my language


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

French cruellers and chocolate honey dipped.  Yummy!!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

J'bo!

You are too funny and so cute!  What a nice package you are!  


"Dear Donut Diary:

Today was my second consecutive day without you. I miss you like i have never missed another jam filled donut before. Your outter crust so tender and white, your insides so creamy and sweet. Oh how i long for a taste of your blueberry goodness. I know that we can no longer be together though. Although you taste so light and fluffy, you are too much sugar for my butt to handle. Maybe one day we may meet again, but until then i bid you farewell.  "


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Someones got a choc dipped NOSE


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 25, 2002)

The Krispy Kreme smores donut tastes ridiculously good.
Anybody ever try one of these bad boys??


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

I don`t even know what Krispy Kreme is...though I`m starting to get the feeling I WANT to 

My fav is cinnabon


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

I like the chocolate Glazed and the regular glazed the most.  Hope J'Bo's not reading this!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 25, 2002)

When I DO have a donut, it's usually one of the bavarian creme filled or boston cream.  other than that, i'm kind of ignorant.  I'm not UP on all the donut flavors..jelly is the only other one I know of.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t even know what Krispy Kreme is...though I`m starting to get the feeling I WANT to
> 
> My fav is cinnabon



Sorry for posting this J'Bo: 
but Kuso doesn't now what a Krispy Kreme donut is.
Click on the "featured donut"
if you want to torture yourselves

http://www.krispykreme.com/varieties.html


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

I checked out that tripple choc......oh fuk I`m hungry now


----------



## SpecialK (Jul 25, 2002)

Never had peanut butter until joined this board....now I'm addicted.  
Never had a donut either....afraid to try...better stay away


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

See what you did J'bo... turning people on to Peanut Butter and donuts!

Heya Special K!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t even know what Krispy Kreme is...though I`m starting to get the feeling I WANT to
> 
> My fav is cinnabon




OOOHHHH YUMMY! Cinnabon with extra cream cheese frosting.


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> 
> OOOHHHH YUMMY! Cinnabon with extra cream cheese frosting.



THATS the one 

You know, I thought I was safe over here in Japan..................but they just started opening stores all over the place.....there is one just 20min away.....calling me throughout the night....


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Just don't eat the Pu-Pu platter, ok Kuso?


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

LOL.....I try not to, bu if some of that icing gets on there then I`m not responsible for my actions


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

OH GOD THOSE HEAVENLY CINNABONS that SMELL UP all malls across AMERica...and CANADA?

I LOVE THEM!! With extra icing of course !! Don't even wanna know how much fat/sugar are in those things!

MY bro ate 5 one time! PIG!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2002)

I really like these from Dunkin Donuts:  

*Coffee Roll*
Serving Size: 1 donut
Calories: 270
Calories from Fat: 130
Protein: 4g
Total Carbohydrates: 33g
 Sugars: 10g
Vitamin A: 0
Vitamin B: 0
Total Fat: 14g
Saturated Fat: 3g
 Cholesterol: 0mg
Total Dietary Fiber: 1g
Iron: 6
Calcium: 0
Sodium: 340mg


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> OH GOD THOSE HEAVENLY CINNABONS that SMELL UP all malls across AMERica...and CANADA?
> 
> I LOVE THEM!! With extra icing of course !! Don't even wanna know how much fat/sugar are in those things!
> ...



Do you guy`s get the apple and the pecan ones over there too?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE? 



This is supposed to be a diary that helps me get out of my donut fix! Not an ad for one. I thought i was bad.


YOU GUYS ARE CLOSET DONUT EATERS!


----------



## SpecialK (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet J'Bo.....not yet


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Uh-oh!  The J'Bo's back!  Hey, aren't you supposed to be in the gym?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Do you guy`s get the apple and the pecan ones over there too?




We most certainly did and they are HEAVENLY!!

almost as good as sex, sssshhh don't want scarecrow to hear me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

I had to get my workout routine on here first.
But you guys put donuts in the head now, and i have to go by the d-shop on my way down the street.

Again thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

YUMMYY


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

DROOOOOL


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh god......I almost came


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh you are a cruel lady mochy


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

that peconbon does NOT like right!!!! LOL!


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 25, 2002)

I am not hungry, I am not hungry,... I  am  NOT.. hungry...I..... am... n o t ...  hung....a....r...y.... 
well that mantra is not working.. 

Fah'get about it ...

Iam hungry.. 
E.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

Mochy....that was down right EVIL!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SpecialK *_
> Never had peanut butter until joined this board....now I'm addicted.
> Never had a donut either....afraid to try...better stay away



I agree.
I strongly suggest you stay away from the donuts. 
They are highy addictive.
They should put donuts in the same catergory as
heroin and crack.
I've seen donut addicts free base and main line a bavarian creme donut.
It's pretty sad.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

Goddammit....I'm not even coming back to check this thread


----------



## EarWax (Jul 25, 2002)

LMAO, this is thread is hilarious heheheh


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

C'mon W8, it's not all that bad!?!??!


----------



## Duncan (Jul 25, 2002)

Have you folks ever had Duncan's Famous Munchkin Combo?  You get a chocolate and a jelly munchkin and shove them in your mouth at the same time.  Absolutely orgasmic.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> Have you folks ever had Duncan's Famous Munchkin Combo?  You get a chocolate and a jelly munchkin and shove them in your mouth at the same time.  Absolutely orgasmic.



I don`t even know what a munchkin is, but I wanna try  ( unless, of course, you are talking about dwarfs   )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Well i can see everyone here is really supportive.

It has been three days without a D#$%*.
I feel good, but not as good as when i eat one.
LOL.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

I knew he did!


----------



## Dero (Jul 25, 2002)

Cinabunn????!!!!
YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY!!!!  
Sorry J... 
BUTT,it's ALMOST as good as SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Munchkins are very delicious!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn, those are good!


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

I`ll take your word for it.....any pix?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

NO PICS, NOT IN MY THREAD YOU WONT!


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

J.....don`t forget......I owe you   2:


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

They just opened a Krispy kreme near my work  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm YES


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

ya know.. bagels sound a lot worse on that dunkin donut site! Crap!! There goes my addiction...

chocolate glazed are my fave too.. I may get one once in a blue moon! But they are Yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

Whole wheat----I hate to break it to you CR, but a donut is still a donut(um, you know fried in lard with lots of sugar)...LOL

Team DPW8 Can I follow his cutting diet pleeeeaaase!!!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 26, 2002)

You guys do know that they make
whole wheat donuts.
I'm cutting now so 
I like to get a triple chocolate bavarian creme whole
wheat donut wit chocolate frosting and extra chocolate sprinkles.
The whole wheat donut prevents a huge insulin burst.
Great for cutting.
hehe!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

Whole wheat----I hate to break it to you CR, but a donut is still a donut(um, you know fried in lard with lots of sugar)...LOL

Team DPW8 Can I follow his cutting diet pleeeeaaase!!!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Whole wheat----I hate to break it to you CR, but a donut is still a donut(um, you know fried in lard with lots of sugar)...LOL


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Whole wheat----I hate to break it to you CR, but a donut is still a donut(um, you know fried in lard with lots of sugar)...LOL
> 
> Team DPW8 Can I follow his cutting diet pleeeeaaase!!!


Is dat the same as the new and improved 
McDoh Light?


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

How about Home Fries from Denny's?  Now that is healthy!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

I like the thermogenic effect of pancakes with the muscle building properties of maple syrup.


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

How about what some say about Pizza? 

Dough- is your complex carb source
Beef, roni, sausage, bacon- protein
Cheese- dairy
veggies-  carb source 
Oil used- equivalent to Flax seed!

LOL!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 26, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmm, lard!


----------



## Duncan (Jul 26, 2002)

Tomorrow is the first day of my anabolic diet carb up.  I believe I will be having some blueberry donuts and some chocolate donuts.   Maybe some sour cream donuts and some boston creme donuts...

Where is J'Bo anyway?


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 26, 2002)

i had a donut about 1 year ago. it was good.but coors is better.


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Duncan, 

She's gone!  Read her Diary


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Duncan,

Read it here.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=133743#post133743


----------



## Duncan (Jul 27, 2002)

Man, I knew she wanted me bad, but not so bad that she would have to give up the Duncan love forever.  I am sure she will be back.   If not, goodbye...


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

i miss this thread


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i miss this thread



Are you still DONUT FREE or 
did you cave in to temptation


******************************************

What does not kill you
makes you stronger


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

well i actually havent had a donut in months.
but i may have to just have one this weekend


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mmmmm...donuts!   hehe   I can't have them either...but I do like them by the dozen!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

jam busters mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i need one of those this weekend  HEY DERO you remember the jam buster story


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=133301[/IMG2]


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

i love that one


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

can you pm me that link mudge?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2004)

jelly filled donuts...with raspberry............MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> can you pm me that link mudge?



Its in a post I made on page 2, right click on the pic and hit PROPERTIES 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=133301


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks


----------



## loki (Jan 9, 2004)

dank n donuts...mmmm. oh and j'bo if you were a donut i'd eat donuts everyday.


----------

